

Benevolent sexism: Men who open doors for women as sexist as those who are rude - tempestn
http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/03/11/benevolent-sexism-men-who-open-doors-for-women-can-be-as-sexist-as-those-who-are-rude-to-them-study-finds/

======
maxerickson
Full paper is here:

[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-015-0451-7/f...](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-015-0451-7/fulltext.html)

It doesn't really draw the sensationalist conclusions that the media is
claiming.

~~~
tempestn
As is always the case when the media writes about a scientific paper it seems.

------
2close4comfort
Having manners and tact are now things that can get you grouped with the same
animals that you are trying to distance humanity from. Well one step closer to
idiocracy...

